# Traveling NY to Iowa....



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Bought a truck in NY and will fly out to get it this weekend for the drive back to Iowa. Looks like mostly I-80 and I-90... Anything I may want to look for and stop? Interesting stuff along the way? Best coffee shop in all of NY,Penn,IN,OH,IL???? What do you stop for? Thanks!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

You could stop by my job site it's only 10-15 miles off of 80. 

Cole


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Would love to Cole. Will probably be on 380 anyway in IA heading North. Hope you're not working on Sunday which is probably when Ill be rolling through but would still like to meet you. PM me some directions and a phone # and lets see if we can work out the details.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

What town is the truck in? A new dump truck?


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Cortland... New(to me) service truck.


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to New York...:thumbup: Watch out for the state troopers...


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Truck pic....


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice truck Paul. How much did you give for her ?? My dad is looking for a new service truck for me. 

Too bad I am about 2.5-3 hrs south of Cortland.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice Truck! 4x4, diesel, that truck is no joke. :thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Man that looks great.
It will even dwarf my f450.

Cole


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

You'll be taking I-90 through Erie, Pa. think about stopping at Quaker Steak 'n Lube on Peach ST. in Erie.

It's right off the interstate......they're known for their wings!

If you take the I-86 route you'll pass my house by about 1.5 mi.

It's a beautiful drive if you've never been to WNY...especially in the fall:thumbsup:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

rino.... 35K. 2008 C5500 4x4 w/ 56*** miles. Somebody kept it rollin for the first couple years thats for sure. It'lltake me lots of years to roll on another 100k or so.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:Looks like a nice truck. 

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i gotta 89 f350 dually 2 wheel crew cab with a miller bobcat welder, john deere gas eng. compressor i'll trade you even up for...:whistling:whistling oh, the ford needs coupla glow plugs


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Gene... even up trade? Man, i been lookin for one of those for years! You're gonna fill the fuel tanks arent you???


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for delivering my new truck to me! :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I live only 5 miles from the Eastern border of NY. 1 1/2 hours from Albany airport.

So when are you dropping by?


----------

